# names on rods



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

i have a rod being built and was wondering what would be the best thing to do when it comes to write a name on the rod should i use a metalic pen or get some sort of sticker?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

K
I
S
S

Put my initials on 1 rod..my very first 1508 All Star...a lil vain...but my first custom....

Had Lou aka Heaver put a nice sticker on it.

20/20 hind site...I woulda kept it clean. I know my tackle from everyone else. Don't need my rods to have a name tag...Rest of my custom heavers don't get branded...re-sale issues..I try to keep my wraps simple too...gonna feesh with these rods..not try'n ta admire them on a fire place mantle.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Jaron15,

As far as putting your name on it I've seen some very professional looking work done with a metallic marker then covered with a coat of epoxy, I also like the look of some decal names. There are a few decal sites that can make you just about anything if you don't have the equipment. 

It's your custom and that's the beauty of it, you can do whatever you want with it. 

Walt


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*Names on rods*

4 Drum, I agree with the KISS theory most of the time but I think it depends on your point in life. I'm getting old and just getting my 1st custom rod and I want a name on it. Pop Pop Jack. 10-20 years from now I hope my grandsons
remember who took them Fishin'. Just my .02, Philly Jack


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I get a name of some sort on all my customs... they're mine, now and forever... when I'm gone then whom ever gets them can do as they please...


----------

